# Any idea how long till SR9c on sale again?



## Briguy350 (Sep 10, 2012)

I've been searching for awhile now for an SR9c and everybody's out of stock. Any ideas when they will be manufacturing more for sale?


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

In my neck of the woods, ALL quality, priced right firearms are out of stock! That is Ruger!
You'll have to wait untill this gun control crXXp is over, sorry.
Look at some pawnshops? 
Good Luck.

Lateck,


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

The stores in Fargo, ND seem to always have at least one in stock. Scheels, Gander Mtn., or The Outdoorsman. I'm not sure if they could get one over to you or not.


----------



## Briguy350 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'll keep checking online but the gander mountain by my house doesn't carry them.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

11 of them on Gunbroker.................


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Call Scheels and Gander mtn. of fargo and Cabellas of grand forks. If they have one they should be very able to get it to a branch in Minnesota


----------

